# computer mit fernseher verbinden (hdmi/hdmi)



## kingkrueger (24. Mai 2010)

moin moin,

zu allererst werfe ich mal ein freundliches "hallo" in die runde. 
ich bin ganz neu hier, und oute mich hier dann mal als hilfloser noob 

ich habe folgendes problem:

ich möchte meinen pc mit meinem tv gerät verbinden. nun sollte man ja denken (und manche tun es sicherlich auch) kein problem. 
nun ja, es funktioniert leider nicht.

ich habe mir ein hdmi kabel gekauft, das eine ende in den hdmi-ausgang in meiner graka gesteckt ( radeon 5750), das andere ende in den hdmi eingang an meinem tv-gerät ( phililps 42pfl3604).

wenn ich jetzt den hdmi kanal (sagt man das so?) anwähle passiert nüx ...

naja, ich kriege die meldung "kein videosignal", ansonsten bleibt mein bildschirm blau...

gibt es hier einen profi der einem laien in einfachen worten erkären kann was er zu tun hat?

greetz

kingkrueger


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2010)

Hast Du denn gleichzeitig noch nen PC-Monitor angeschlossen, oder willst Du den Fernseher nur anstelle deines Monitors benutzen?


----------



## kingkrueger (24. Mai 2010)

also mein monitor soll ganz normal angeschlossen bleiben, ich wollte über den fernseher nur zwischendurch mal RE5 spielen oder auch mal einen film gucken...


----------



## Low (24. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir funktioniert das Super.
Hat dein PC Monitor vllt. eine höhere Auflösung als die des Fernsehers? Es kann sein das dein PC die Auflösung dann nicht wechselt und deshalb blaues Bild (= kein Signal).


----------



## feivel (24. Mai 2010)

ich glaub da fehlen noch die scaling einstellungen...
philips hat da auch ein paar edid probleme

kannst du in den catalyst treiber einstellungen anpassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (24. Mai 2010)

hast du am pc den 2. Monitorausgang aktiviert??

ansonsten bringt es nichts wenn du am TV HDMI auswählst.. stell auch mal testweise die Auflösung etwas runter (nicht fullhd..)


----------



## kingkrueger (24. Mai 2010)

@feivel danke schön

@klefreak wie mache ich das denn?

stand der dinge ist jetzt folgender:

habe feivels rat befolgt (so ich es denn konnte) und habe jetzt meinen desktop-hintergrund auf dem tv, allerdings weder taskleiste, mauszeiger oder icons. sound habe ich auch über das tv gerät. 

hat noch jemand ne idee?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2010)

Die Auflösung muss halt auch passen. Wenn Dein Monitor ne andere hat als Dein TV, musst Du das wohl umstellen. 

Es wird halt komopliziert, wenn Du beides gleichzeitig benutzen willst.

Wie isses denn, wenn Du den PC-Monitor einfach auslässt? Also: PC mal runterfahren, Monitor aus, dann mal PC neustarten


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

kingkrueger schrieb:


> stand der dinge ist jetzt folgender:
> 
> habe feivels rat befolgt (so ich es denn konnte) und habe jetzt meinen desktop-hintergrund auf dem tv, allerdings weder taskleiste, mauszeiger oder icons. sound habe ich auch über das tv gerät.
> 
> hat noch jemand ne idee?


 
Dann hast Du es doch bereits fertig. Dass Du keine Startleiste und Icons siehst liegt daran, dass Du den Desktop erweitert hast. Wenn Du ein Fenster offen hast, dann solltest Du es problemlos zum TV schieben können. Einfach mal ein offenes Fenster per Drag aufnehmen und über den linken bzw. rechten Monitorrand bewegen.

Wenn Du auf dem TV das Gleiche wie auf dem Monitor sehen möchtest, dann musst Du die Option Desktop klonen wählen, anstelle von Desktop erweitern.


----------



## kingkrueger (24. Mai 2010)

leute, ihr seid die besten 

jetzt funktioniert alles so wie ich es gerne hätte, das mit dem klonen war die lösung.

ein kleines (neues) problem habe ich jetzt allerdings, ich habe keinen sound mehr an meinem pc (sound nur am tv), habe schon geguckt ob die lautstärkeregelung vielleicht ausgeschaltet war (muting). das wars nicht, könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

Nun, dann wird wohl Dein ATI HD-Audiochip, der auf der GraKa sitzt die Audioverarbeitung machen und das Signal via HDMI an den TV senden, darum hörste ja auch was am TV.

Also einfach bei den Soundoptionen ein anderes Soundgerät als Standart festlegen.


----------



## feivel (24. Mai 2010)

geh in die systemsteuerung, dass musst du jetzt nicht über den catalyst machen.

menü: sound und du wählst eine andere standardsoundkarte aus als die ati...nämlich deine soundkarte über die du den ton sonst ausgibst, das wärs dann gewesen...
zum thema bild:

ist der fernseher full hd? edit: ja...ist er habs mir grad mal gegoogelt.
der monitor auch?
ansonsten ist der clonemodus nicht ganz so brauchbar weil auf die kleinere auflösung gewechselt wird.
allerdings hättest du noch die möglichkeit, den monitor auch ganz abzuschalten, wenn du profile beispielsweise nutzt, oder du kannst den extended modus umkehren, und als hauptmonitor den tv über ein profil beispielsweise nutzen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2010)

Die Lösung wegend es Sounds ist einfach: wenn Du HDMI benutzt für das TV, dann ist der Soundchip der Grafikkarte die aktive "Soundkarte" - die sendet aber NUR per HDMI den Ton. Wenn Du wieder Sound über deine (vermutlich an der Soundkarte oder dem onboarsound angeschlossenen) Boxen haben willst, musst Du bei systemsteuerung/sound&hardware/sound mal schauen und so was wie "lautsprecher" rechtsklicken und aktiveren. Da ist zur Zeit so was wie "ATI HD audio Device" oder so ähnlich aktiviert.  Dann haste aber auch wiederum keinen Sound mehr per HDMI am TV. Du kannst nur eines von beiden gleichzeitig haben, oder Du musst von deiner Soundkarte aus ein y-kabel nehmen und nur den Ton einmal zu den boxen und einmal in einen Audio-Eingang des TVs schicken (fall der einen hat)


----------



## kingkrueger (24. Mai 2010)

so,

schwere geburt 

vielen dank an alle, ihr habt mir echt geholfen!

ciao

kingkrueger


----------

